# CoDeSys -> Problem globale Variablen offline/online



## maddin (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute ein komisches Erlebnis an einer CoDeSys Steuerung 
(SEW-MoviPLC genauer gesagt).
In einer Globalen Variablenliste sind mehrere Integer-Variablen deklariert gewesen, mitsamt einer Wertzuweisung.
Von diesen Werten mussste ich einige ändern.
Als ich diese Offline geändert hatte und anschließend einen Online-Change durchgeführt hatte, fiel mir auf, daß immer noch die alten Werte aktiv waren...
Ich habe dann online mittels Forcen (Werte schreiben) die Werte geändert.
Wieso werden die Werte nicht übernommen ? Und wie ist denn in so einem Fall die richtige Vorgehensweise ?
-> Offline Werte ändern -> Speichern -> Einloggen/Online Change -> Werte online ändern -> Speichern -> Bootprojekt erzeugen ?



Gruß Maddin


----------



## Verpolt (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Da gibts doch eine Initialisierung.

Die wird bei einem Neustart durchlaufen und dann Anfangswerte eingetragen.


----------



## maddin (8 Oktober 2010)

Ach so ?

Ach natürlich, ich bin doch ein ....:sm10:

Die Werte werden doch nur zum initialisieren verwendet. Sonst würde ich doch bei jedem Einloggen die Aktualwerte überschreiben...

Sorry erst denken dann schreiben...


Gruß maddin


----------

